# interesting...



## KenpoTex (Jan 24, 2008)

> SOURCE = http://www.stiguns.com/CA-PressRelease.pdf
> 
> *Cessation of California Firearm Sales*
> 
> ...


 
nice to see a company that refuses to put up with the PRK's crap.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 24, 2008)

Barrett has enacted a similar policy

Now if only we can make it industry wide--no guns for the lawful civvies, none for you either. Stick THAT in your iPod and smoke it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 24, 2008)

STI and Barrett won't have too much of an impact I'm afraid (products to specialized to be widespread).  However, you're right, if companies like Glock, SIG, and Beretta were to do the same thing it probably wouldn't take long to turn this around.


----------



## chinto (Jan 26, 2008)

well in barrets case they have forbidden any dealer to sell parts or any thing else or repair LEO .50 cal weapons.  I think that is great! I see no reason why police and criminals should be able to have weapons that the honest tax paying citizen can not!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2008)

Ronnie Barrett's letter to Hawaii...

hats off to this dude.



> March 14, 2008
> 
> Chief Boisse Correa
> Honolulu Police Department
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm liking it. And I'd put money that if the other larger manufacturers did the same the impact would be huge.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 22, 2008)

Now if only they WOULD.


----------



## K31 (Mar 23, 2008)

Good for Mr. Barrett. If only our elected "representatives" understood the principle  of government, by, and for The People as he does.


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2008)

Hoo Rah!


----------

